# Anyone Who Can Drill and Tap M4 Hole into Macap Upper Burr Carrier in Manchester Area



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Is there anyone here on the forum either know of or can do the above work? I've an idea to mod a stepped Macap grinder to stepless but would need a hole drilled through the flange of the upper burr carrier and it then tapped for a M4 bolt. I don't have access to a drill press to do the work myself.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

ridland said:


> Is there anyone here on the forum either know of or can do the above work? I've an idea to mod a stepped Macap grinder to stepless but would need a hole drilled through the flange of the upper burr carrier and it then tapped for a M4 bolt. I don't have access to a drill press to do the work myself.


Is this what you're talking about? If so, and since it's only M4, you can do this with a pistol drill if you've got a straight/steady hand.


----------

